# BLF Q8 on the Bars? 5,000 Lumen Monster bar light!



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

So I recently received my Thorfire BLF Q8 custom manufactured flashlight (one year in the making, long anticipated, and only $40 during the BLF group buy which generated over 1,500 orders BTW). So I had this thought - how about mounting a Q8 on the bars? The light comes with a 1/4"-20 tripod mount, so add a GoPro adapter like so:



Then mount on the bars like so:


Then light up the night like so:


and:




Actually I've found the standard MTBR camera settings do not represent what I actually saw, so I adjusted the shutter speed from the MTBR standard of 1.6 seconds to 1/2 second and captured this photo:



For comparison I looked at my highly modded 2,100 lumen BT40S:



and:



It's interesting that you can see a huge increase in output (and drastically more throw) in the yard pic, but in the woods the increase doesn't appear as evident. Now the yard pic was with standard MTBR settings, but I didn't notice it looking unrealistic in the camera like I noticed with the wooded shot.

I realize the tripod adapter I used is plastic and can't be trusted, but it's proof of concept! Maybe vanc should market some heavier duty mounts for this light.

NOTE: all photos are clickable.

For those not familiar with the Q8 or not investigating it's specs, it's a 4x XP-L neutral white flashlight running custom firmware pulling about 20amps on high from 4x 18650's in parallel (high-drain cells) for a verified 6,090 lumens on startup dropping to 5,620 at 30 seconds.

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Lmao!!!

I didnt take pics but I have mine and put it on my handlebars briefly for giggles. Having the tripod threads is cool though. I have tripods so can very useful.

Right now the light is sitting in my CRV just to play with when out. Havent found a logical function for the monster but fun to see how it takes before people start trying to figure out where the search light is coming from.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't think a camera does this light justice! The pics don't wow me like it does in person. 

-Garry


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Forgot how nice those Nichias were in your BT40S. Makes the Q8 look like one cold blue sumbitch.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

No doubt it's bright but how many people would want something that big on their handlebars? I'd love to have a torch that bright ( for work purposes ) but I'd never be willing to carry something that big in my bag. Then again if I owned a home on a large property I'd love to have something like that, otherwise I'm good with a standard C8 type torch if looking for addresses on buildings.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Isn't it fairly comparable to an Exposure Six Pack? 

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Garry

Yeap, actually exposure has a couple lights that are comparable size/weight wise.

For me, my concern is more that simple tripod threads would hold up to the abuse. Definitely need something like a Vanc mount to make it hold up, along with an aluminum bar mount.

For the size of this thing I dont know why they didnt stuff a USB charging port in it too lol. Getting to the point Im gonna need a second loose cell charger 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been packing my Q8 in my frame bag on my night rides. It's a great light and the ramping user interface is the shizz! I'd like to see a 2 button version of Narsil on a bike light.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Dirt Road said:


> I've been packing my Q8 in my frame bag on my night rides. It's a great light and the ramping user interface is the shizz! I'd like to see a 2 button version of Narsil on a bike light.


2 button narsil on a bike light....now im drueling lol. Awesome idea.

Thats literally my favorite part about this light is the ramping. Dont even care about the rest it can do.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Isn't it fairly comparable to an Exposure Six Pack?
> 
> -Garry


LOL...I suppose you're right but I wouldn't want one of those either. That would be like riding with a brick on your handlebars. It amazes me that the mount is able to hold the lamp without breaking...*cough*...maybe the ITUO people could of learned a thing or two about providing a STONGER mount for their Wiz20 from the Exposure people.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> ......I wouldn't want one of those either. That would be like riding with a brick on your handlebars.


I find it hard to imagine that folks do use those crazy big and heavy lights on the bars. Messes up the "feel" of the bike too much for me.



Cat-man-do said:


> It amazes me that the mount is able to hold the lamp without breaking...*cough*...maybe the ITUO people could of learned a thing or two about providing a STONGER mount for their Wiz20 from the Exposure people.


That's the thing with a quality (costly too) product. They build it right without so much concern about keeping it cheap like the Chinese lights.

If you make light mounts from aluminum they aren't gonna break in anything like "normal" use. I've had some feedback from users of my GoPro adapters (aluminum version) involved in hard MTB crashes. In every case reported to me, the failure point has been either the screw breaking or stripping out of the light body or some portion of the mount. In every case, the adapter was re-usable.

Plastic is a different story. I have had a few folks with plastic adapters break them by overtightening the mounting screw. Also have had a few reports of the plastic version breaking in a crash. One was broken when the bicycle was run over by a car (fortunately the rider was only slightly injured and he ordered another plastic one to replace the broken one).

Back on topic...

For the OP's Q8, one of my aluminum plain tab adapters drilled for clearance of the 1/4-20 tripod thread would be way better than a plastic tripod adapter.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Garry

This made me start thinking. I just slapped something together for curiosity when I mounted it the first time.

Now Im curious if those gopro stem mount things will hold the weight. Not on my trail bike, but on my fat bike. If it wasnt for raceface carbon bars and their stem design for carbon bars Id just have Vanc make me a stem cap. I need to read the Q8 thread see if we have some run time info. If its got a good run time at about mid output and mount will hold will be a perfect, obscene light for the fatty.

My stem is wide with a channel the light fits into well, some adhesive pad it should be well supported on the tail end as well. All provided I can get it aimed right (not too low) doing that.

The joys of having close to 10 Vanc gopro adapters now. I have 2 unfinned versions. One original and one lopro version.

Ill share more pics after I get it mounted up later.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I watched a YouTube vid that said 40 "theoretical" minutes on highest output. Would obviously step down way before that. I'm sure with panny/Sanyo ncr3500ga, runtime would be quite good. I'm using the pink Samsung 30q.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Dirt Road said:


> I watched a YouTube vid that said 40 "theoretical" minutes on highest output. Would obviously step down way before that. I'm sure with panny/Sanyo ncr3500ga, runtime would be quite good. I'm using the pink Samsung 30q.


Thanks, extra 2000ish capacity and running at half power it should out last my legs.

Garry, because of you I had to actually make something workable  added blue loctite to the screw so it cant randomly work loose. Not something I can be bombing root beds and step downs with but for general stomping it should be FUN!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice. Is there any need to wrap a Velcro strap or something over the back to keep it from bobbling? There are plenty of threads in the tripod mount that I think with a long enough screw you'd get a good solid connection there (loctite still a good idea). 

Now you found your excuse to order another Q8! This one will be dedicated to bike use!

Thinking about your 50% runtime, this light is still going to ouput a ton of light (about 2A per emitter I believe) at 50%. You'd probably run more like 30 to 35%. Also, I don't think I'd want to ride with the light in ramping mode. I think it would be too awkward trying to press-n-hold for so long while riding. I would switch it to "modes" and I'm sure there's a level set around 30 to 35% (it's almost a BLF standard level). You might end up with a moon mode in the cycle though.

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I dont think velcro will be required. Right now its almost perfectly balanced luckily. 

Not like Im going to be bombing chunky decents lol.

For my use, ramping really isnt going to matter, though ill dig out the manual (if I can find it again) and see what my options are.

I am already considering a second one as I saw the diffuser that fits them. Will get a home on my "damn it, f'ing power went out again" shelf for the winter then camper for warm months. This one won't be dedicated I dont think, just for night stomping on the fat bike cause itll be awesome.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> .....Garry, because of you I had to actually make something workable  added blue loctite to the screw so it cant randomly work loose.


I might have to start making that style again. 

Nobody was ordering the plain LoPro style, just the finned version.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Q8 on sale on amazon. Prime shipping for $50.96. Impressive light. Lotta throw and spill. 5-6000lumens. Going fast,code: KXCWYFBO


----------



## CRANK! (Jun 11, 2014)

I need a way to mount a blf Q8 to my bike so I'll be following this post closely. I'm thinking mounting the light upside down would be a better option to keep it from tipping 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

This isnt something that is going to work for trail riding. Just too heavy. On my fat bike for just tooling around its alright but anything seriously rough, something is going to fail. Threads, bolt, gopro mount, something will fail in short order just due to all that weight. 

My little mod here ill likely loose the lower stem bolts first since they arent hardened and fairly long to fit the adapter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

With my LoPro adapter like RAKC has mounted to his q8 and one of my swivel GoPro mounts, you would be as solid as you could get. Might need a star washer between the bar clamp and the swivel to lock it together though. My guess the weak point would be the threads in the light itself. Tripod threads are usually not very deep so the screw has to be short. I have not seen a q8 to know how deep they are threaded.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

That was the threads point I mentioned, thats the point I would expect failure for others. Me I think the screws for the stem adapter would go first.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

You'd almost certainly have to forgo using the tripod clamp and go to something like a truss clamp (or pipe clamp or conduit clamp):










The above is general concept. You could get an appropriate size (I think) to fit around the Q8 and bolt it to another that is sized for your bar diameter. It's an idea, though untested so I don't know how well it would hold up. Might have to wrap the clamping surface in something that won't slide / slip. Would likely be very heavy too.

-Garry


----------



## CRANK! (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe a kedge go big mount with tripod adapter would work reinforced with some straps or rubber orings

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Problem youll have there is the mount is going to want to rotate. Gopro interface design was never meant to handle those kinds of loads. My set up uses the stem to support the rear of the light but I still would expect failure if I rode too much rough trail.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRANK! (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking this mount would be more stable and add some rubber bands or velcro strap to add a little more stability. I read an article somewhere that stated that the kedge mounts could hold up to 90 pounds









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

90lbs if you can secure it and that weight isnt being abused by trail shock. Simply took that much static weight to cause the mount to fail.

The weight of the Q8 would cause that mount to rotate around the bars fairly quickly. You have to support as much of the lights weight as possible on top of the bars to keep mount from rotating.

Its a cool idea but in practice I would make sure to carry a spare light for when this beast get knocked loose. Not if it happens, just when.

One way I could see it being possible is Vancbikers custom gopro stem cap for your stem and one of his mounts to hold the light. Finally something that can actually secure the back of the light to the stem tightly and securely.

The biggest problem is the few threads for the tripod mount. If that had more threads and a custom gopro adapter to balance out the weight of the light, then a good aluminum gopro mount (not whats in your picture, too kuch weight on the end of a lever basically) that keeps the light mounted as close to the bars as possible would also work.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mloncar (Aug 31, 2013)

Has someone think about removing part of the light with bateries and use "normal" battery pack on frame of the bike?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

You cant, first this doesnt run on 8.4V like normal battery packs, secondly that exposes all the electronics and internal of the light to the elements and finally you would have to try and solder a connector to the contacts. 

Basically destroying the light.

This isnt and was never meant as a bike light. Those of us that are "flashlight enthusiasts" happen to have parts that at least allow it to be mounted to a bike. The couple of us that have done it is just for the heck of it cause garry got us started on it lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mloncar (Aug 31, 2013)

If I understand right, it is running on 4 18650 in parallel (I have Solarstorm 2S2P battery case that can be modified suite Q8, right?). Back of the loght won't be exposed, I'd make a alu cover. 

I know this light was not made primarly for bike use, but I think it can be modified to be. I'll do my best


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Even if you do go through all the hassle to do it, you'll need very thick gauge leads, custom low resistance connectors, and battery pack with extremely low resistance battery pack (the solarstorm case would never do). You have to pass about 20amps @ 4.2v to the light head (at full power). 

I had a hard time passing 2amps at 4.2v on a duo clone!

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The case might be able to be modded but your talking also destroying the case pretty much. Loose all circuitry inside and have to make it operate with 4 cells in parallel.

Next and bigger matter is youll be lucky to get half its capable output because of the connector and wiring for the pack wont take the current draw needed very well. So that is something that has to be sorted as well. Plus the voltage sag across that wiring can cause very early low battery warnings.

Final concern will be heat. The entire housing is a giant heat sink. Your going to be removing 60% of it. This can cause heat issues that the driver isnt designed to compensate for.

Yes it can be done, but your basically going to have to do un-reversable mods to light and battery case to make it happen. Then be limited in output and run time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRANK! (Jun 11, 2014)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...e_mount_31_8_BM_318_Bicycle_Mount_31_8mm.html









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

CRANK! said:


> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...e_mount_31_8_BM_318_Bicycle_Mount_31_8mm.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Correction: By "shorter version of the adaptor pictured above", I meant the k-edge knockoffs.


----------



## HBoni (Oct 28, 2017)

CRANK! said:


> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...e_mount_31_8_BM_318_Bicycle_Mount_31_8mm.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this mount too, I think it's the most sturdy option, but the light probably would not fit. I think you would need a "flipped" version.

I was thinking about making pretty much the same mount.









Two of these cheap gopro mounts without the actual "gopro" part, one on each side of the stem. An aluminium plate would go on top of them, the light would sit on that, and it would be fixed with the tripod screw. It's a pretty cheap option and I think it would be easy to make. So pretty much the only difference to the above mount would be that the light would sit higher up with this mount.

I really want to try this, I think the mount would be sturdy enough, but i'm afraid how strong the tripod mount is in the lamp and how strong the connection would be. Has anyone used the Q8 on the bars for a longer period yet? I wish you could connect a lanyard to the Q8, that way I wouldn't be afraid to try mounting it to the bars.  Worst case scenario the mount fails and the light would just hang by the lanyard.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Give it a go! Post up results. With 4xga the runtime would be awesome! My 2nd q8 is on Sony vt6. Holy shoot cool light.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

HBoni said:


> ....I really want to try this, I think the mount would be sturdy enough, but i'm afraid how strong the tripod mount is in the lamp and how strong the connection would be.


2 of those mounts joined by a plate would be more than plenty strong as long as you are using 31.8mm bars. Used with a shim for 25.4 and all bets are off. Depends on the shim material.

Anyone with the Q8 measure how deep the tripod threads are? If you can get 6 or more full turns of engagement with a 1/4-20 screw then it would be fine for use. Crashing might be a different story.....


----------



## mloncar (Aug 31, 2013)

I followed your advice and left the light as is it. I've tried it with "regular" GoPro handlebare mount, but I wasn't happy with it.. ..so I put together a new one. It's not pretty, but it holds the light still.


----------



## HBoni (Oct 28, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> 2 of those mounts joined by a plate would be more than plenty strong as long as you are using 31.8mm bars. Used with a shim for 25.4 and all bets are off. Depends on the shim material.


I use 31.8 bars.

I might just try Truss clamps. They're a bit heavy but the light is heavy and my bike is heavy anyways so i'm not sure if I care.



mloncar said:


> I followed your advice and left the light as is it. I've tried it with "regular" GoPro handlebare mount, but I wasn't happy with it.. ..so I put together a new one. It's not pretty, but it holds the light still.


That looks awesome, no problems at all over rough terrain?


----------



## HBoni (Oct 28, 2017)

I checked out Truss. They make clamps that would be perfect I think. They have sizes for 32-35mm tubes, and 49-51mm tubes.

They have swivel clamps that look pretty robust:










This clamp for example has a stated maximum load of 35kg, but they make even stronger ones than this.

You can get ones that have this type of "Easy" fastening instead of a wing nut. Probably better for crashing into. 


















The weight for a dual swivel mount is around 250 grams. So yeah, not super light, but not that heavy IMO.

Pretty cheap too, the most simple dual swivel mount costs around 10 bucks. Unfortunately they don't have a version that's 32-35 on one side, and 49-51 on the other side, so you have to buy them seperately. But still, a pretty good deal I think.

The only question is, would it slip and rotate on the bars or not...


----------



## mloncar (Aug 31, 2013)

HBoni said:


> That looks awesome, no problems at all over rough terrain?


Yesterday it was my first test ride and the mount is good. On one drop (cca 1.5m high with landing to flat) light turned off, I suspect that battery lost the connection (I use LG flat head batterys).


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Flat head batteries are a serious risk in this light. You can't guarantee that all 4 cells are making contact at the head full-time which could lead to unbalanced cells.

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeap flat top cells shouldnt be used in this light at all. Ive actually stopped using them in most things. Ones I have get used mainly in my modded fenix case for my helmet light and thats it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Antonio Azurara (Mar 24, 2007)

I took this from Banggood Review from BLF Q8

José


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Thought this guy was crazy till I saw the size of his neck lol. Very interesting idea there. Not sure how he keeps what looks like a gatorade cap stuck inside the light itself though. Must fit tight enough not to loose contact.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Antonio Azurara (Mar 24, 2007)

Maybe you can use the same idea and put it in the handlebar ...??


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ive done the entire light on the handlebar. No mods. See above. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! Nice! (Hurts my neck looking at it though!)

-Garry


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Found this on BLF. Aparently a Banggood reviewer posted these pics of a Q8 for the helmet. Separate battery pack.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Post #45 above??

-Garry


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Oops, yep. Sorry missed that one.


----------



## chirilll (Nov 3, 2020)

hello from 2020!
i bought sofirn q8 few years ago just for fun and not planing to use it for night ride. its a super bright, cheap flashlight with ramping and long runtime. but at this summer i try to use it for night ride with cheapest action camera mount (rotation head was removed) with 1/4" thread from aliexpress:







flashlight weigh is 580 grams and its too much for this mount but it works!

periodically i tried to find quality handlebar mount its an impossible task. i found only one mount from exposurelights (40usd is too much for me) and i am not sure which thread size they use.






















does anybody solved this problem?


----------



## chirilll (Nov 3, 2020)

del


----------

